# Calgary Long Term Car Rental



## Shavonnay (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi there,

I've taken the plunge and accepted a new role in Calgary. I will be moving intercompany circa 1st May.

The first 3 months are all covered, so I'll have a bit of time to get settled when I get out there, but just wanted to check a couple of things:

Flat rental... i'll be looking to stay in fairly decent area for a young professional, fully furnished modern (ish) 1 or 2 bed apartment. I realise that rental costs are much higher than here in the UK, but can anyone who has done "the move" advise on what is reasonable, average in terms of monthly rental charges?

Car hire... will not be looking to buy initially. Is long term car leasing common over in Alberta and if so, can anyone point me in the right direction? Again, what would be reasonable for an average small/medium car?

Thanks again in advance


----------



## NOC (Nov 1, 2011)

There's a good few nice areas downtown Calgary for apt rental, 17th ave been the most popular as it's on the main and real pub/restaurant area downtown. 
If you want to be out of downtown core look into Nw or sw Calgary, in my opion the best areas here. Rent is very expensive here. For a decent apt 1 or 2 bed downtown or a 3 bed house outside the core you would be looking at between $1000 to $1500. Can be difficult to find fully furnished but not impossible. Check out rentfaster.ca

We rented a car for about 6 months, average size car cost near $300 a wk Inc insurance. 

It's expensive here but your going to be well on your way if the company are helping you out for the first 3 months. The very best with the move and your going to be coming just in time for the lovely summer and lots of BBQ's!!


----------



## Shavonnay (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi NOC,

Thanks very much for your response and advice. I'm really looking forward to getting out there, although it's hugely daunting!

BBQ's in summer and skiing in winter...... sounds fantastic....!! 

Thanks again,
Yvonne


----------

